# Photo of Tyler ( diabetic maltese)



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

put this in new thread so you can be sure to see his photo.


http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=6442458

The statement that if Tyler loses weight there is a good chance he'd not need insulin is doubtful to me. It is more likely that Tyler is still producing 'some" insulin on his own at this time. That happened with Missy..she was overweight at dx and was on 3 uits of insulin. Since insulin given is normally based upon body weight amongst other things...I had hoped for at least redused dosage. Well the weight loss was slow but sure ( as the vet wanted for easier monitoring of regulation) .However by the time the weight came off the insulin requirement remained the same.It seems by the time the weight came off the insulin had stopped producing altogether so "balanced-out" with the weight loss. 
I will say there is a good possibility there could be a reduction of dose considering he is quite overweight.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, poor baby


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is a shame that instead of trying to get Tyler back to a healthy weight his owners chose to surrender him for euthanasia instead.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

He is adorable. I hope he finds a loving home sonn


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> It is a shame that instead of trying to get Tyler back to a healthy weight his owners chose to surrender him for euthanasia instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I understand he belonged to an elderly lady who couldn't take care of his diabetic treatments/vet visits.. maybe didn't have the funds?? I don't know the details. Though maintenence isn't bad financially.... the initial period can involve lots of vet visits and tests.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. thats a shame... I have heard of situations like this and the dog sometimes dies from a broken heart because their owners disowned them...







I would never be able to do such a thing... If i couldnt afford it... I would find a family member of someone near by to take my baby for me... so I can visit...









I hope someone comes forward soon for that poor little guy... bless his heart...


----------

